# 2012 Scott Road Bikes?



## rdblatch

Anyone know anything about the new Scott 2012 Road Bikes (besides the Foil)? My understanding is that info is to be released this week.......it's still early in the week, I know. 

I'm specifically interested in the 2012 CR1s.

Thanks.


----------



## rdblatch

Got a little info today. I'm told by my LBS that the 2012 CR1 Pros would not change. Same color scheme even. Price was $100 more at about $3100. They said I could pre-order today.

However, I called Scott and got a slightly different story. They said the only difference with the 2012 CR1 pros is that they will have Ultegra Grey (not really a difference) and will have a similar, but slightly different paint job. Still black and white, but with some red as well. "Similar to the 2011 CR1 Team, but much cooler" is what the rep said. Seat and bar tape will be black. He wasn't able to release any pics until September 1st.

He also said that the suggested price will be $2999.....so no price increase.

I guess we'll have to wait until September 1st to get the whole truth.......unless some LBS leaks pics beforehand.


----------



## PlatyPius

LBS doesn't have pics of the new bikes yet either. All they've released to us so far are pictures of a warehouse with a lot of boxes in it.

Pretty much every manufacturer has raised prices this year; some of them quite a lot. I have the new Scott pricing, but I haven't really looked at it yet.


----------



## rdblatch

Thanks PlatyPius.

Yeah, I was surprised when the Scott rep said the price would be $2999. He said something about producing larger quantities this year so they could keep costs down. Not sure how true that is.

If you get a second, can you take a look at your price list and see if the $2999 can be confirmed?

The guy at the LBS I talked with today was at DealerCamp, so he may have either seen the bike in person, or at least a pic. Really not sure. Regardless, I'm not expecting to see the bike in person for at least a few weeks.


----------



## PlatyPius

rdblatch said:


> Thanks PlatyPius.
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised when the Scott rep said the price would be $2999. He said something about producing larger quantities this year so they could keep costs down. Not sure how true that is.
> 
> If you get a second, can you take a look at your price list and see if the $2999 can be confirmed?
> 
> The guy at the LBS I talked with today was at DealerCamp, so he may have either seen the bike in person, or at least a pic. Really not sure. Regardless, I'm not expecting to see the bike in person for at least a few weeks.



<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 373pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="497"><col style="width: 229pt;" width="305"> <col style="width: 48pt;" span="3" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"> <td class="xl349" style="height: 15.75pt; width: 229pt;" height="21" width="305">FOIL</td> <td class="xl356" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">
</td> <td class="xl358" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil Team Issue</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="7999.99" align="right">7,999.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil 10 (20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="7499.99" align="right">7,499.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil 15 (20)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="4599.99" align="right">4,599.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil 20 (20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="3399.99" align="right">3,399.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil 20 (CD20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="3399.99" align="right">3,399.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil 30 (20)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="2999.99" align="right">2,999.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil 30 (CD20)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="2999.99" align="right">2,999.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Foil 40 (20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="2499.99" align="right">2,499.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"> <td class="xl350" style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21">Bike Foil 40 (CD20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl350"> </td> <td class="xl363" x:num="2499.99" align="right">2,499.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"> <td class="xl349" style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21">ROAD CR1</td> <td class="xl356">
</td> <td class="xl358">
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike CR1 SL (20)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="5999.99" align="right">5,999.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike CR1 Pro (20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="2999.99" align="right">2,999.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike CR1 Pro (CD20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="2999.99" align="right">2,999.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike CR1 Elite (CD20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="2599.99" align="right">2,599.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike CR1 Team (CD20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl360" x:num="2149.99" align="right">2,149.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"> <td class="xl350" style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21">Bike CR1 Comp (CD20) (TW)</td> <td class="xl350"> </td> <td class="xl363" x:num="1749.99" align="right">1,749.99
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"> <td class="xl349" style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21">ROAD SPEEDSTER</td> <td class="xl351" style="border-top: medium none;"> </td> <td class="xl355" style="border-top: medium none;"> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Speedster S10 (20)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl355" x:num="1699.99" align="right">1,699.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Speedster S20 (CD20)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl355" x:num="1399.99" align="right">1,399.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Speedster S30 (CD20)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl355" x:num="1049.99" align="right">1,049.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15pt;" height="20"> <td class="xl351" style="height: 15pt;" height="20">Bike Speedster S40 (CD18)</td> <td class="xl351"> </td> <td class="xl355" x:num="" align="right">849.99</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21"> <td class="xl350" style="height: 15.75pt;" height="21">Bike Speedster S50 (24)</td> <td class="xl350"> </td> <td class="xl359" x:num="" align="right">749.99</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## rdblatch

Wow - thanks. That's awesome. Way to go Scott for not bumping up prices. Also very cool that they'll be offering additional Foil models.


----------



## Rob

The 2011 CR1 Comp is $1899 and the 2012 is $1749? $150 cheaper? Wonder if they're downgrading the spec...


----------



## masi85

What I really want to know is how much the CR1 Pro with Ultegra Di2 is going to cost!


----------



## uphillnogo

Just saw a fat book with pics and specs my LBS got at dealercamp. Specs are basically the same as 2011. The 2012 Pro colors are from the 2011 Team (black with some red). The 2012 Team colors are from the 2011 Elite (white with some gray). The graphics are similar to 2011 but a little less busy. Very nice look over all.


----------



## Biker Dude

Foil 40...hmm? Photos?


----------



## PlatyPius

Biker Dude said:


> Foil 40...hmm? Photos?


I don't have any 2012 pictures from Scott yet; just the 2011 Early-Release Foil models.


----------



## Biker Dude

I was literally going to buy a new bike on Sunday. Now who knows when I will.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Is the Foil replacing the Addict?


----------



## PlatyPius

mobilesleepy said:


> Is the Foil replacing the Addict?


Seems so. Nary a mention of the Addict anywhere to be found. It makes sense... you can't have 2 "best ever!!1" race bikes.


----------



## c_kyle

Platy, what's the price on the Foil Di2?


----------



## PlatyPius

c_kyle said:


> Platy, what's the price on the Foil Di2?


What I posted is all I have at the moment for 2012.

2011 Early Release Foil Premium Di2, I show a Minimum Advertised Retail of $14299.99


----------



## RacerJRP

No addict for 2012.
Foil Premium w/ Di2 will retail @ $12,000
Foil 40 is white and spec'd with 105
Foil 30 is yellow and spec'd with rival
Foil 15 is the kicker of the bunch, spec'd with Ui2 in a cool platinum color.


----------



## RacerJRP

Oh, and the question about the CR1 comp, They have gone back to the better frame, with the integrated BB, but it is now 10 speed Tiagra equipped and not a 105/ tiagra mix.


----------



## JTrider

Any changes to the CR1 Team this year. Just bought the 2011 and love it. That one has a Dura-Ace BB and 105 everything else with the HMF frame.


----------



## RacerJRP

No changes in spec for the CR1 Team, just a color change.


----------



## DSORider

The new colors reflect less.


----------



## Rob

RacerJRP said:


> Oh, and the question about the CR1 comp, They have gone back to the better frame, with the integrated BB, but it is now 10 speed Tiagra equipped and not a 105/ tiagra mix.


Thanks for that info. I'm disappointed though. I'm looking at a CR1 comp but I want 105 at least. I was thinking about waiting for the 2012's but looks like that may not be an option.


----------



## Biker Dude

Just pulled the trigger on a (late) 2011 Foil R2. It was marked down from $4,000 to $3,000.
I flipped through the 2012 Scott catalog and the Foil 30 (i think it was the 30) has the same specs and will be priced at $3400. I figured it was a good deal.

Can't ride it until Monday.

*EDIT* it's the Foil 20 that's spec'd with ultegra


----------



## PlatyPius

Biker Dude said:


> *Just pulled the trigger on a (late) 2011 Foil R2. *It was marked down from $4,000 to $3,000.
> I flipped through the 2012 Scott catalog and the Foil 30 (i think it was the 30) has the same specs and will be priced at $3400. I figured it was a good deal.
> 
> Can't ride it until Monday.



Don't shoot the bikes.


How did you get a catalog already? I'm a freaking dealer and I haven't seen a single damn picture of a 2012 bike!


----------



## Biker Dude

PlatyPius said:


> Don't shoot the bikes.
> 
> 
> How did you get a catalog already? I'm a freaking dealer and I haven't seen a single damn picture of a 2012 bike!


It was the dealer catalog that they let me flip through it in the store. The thing is the size of a damn phone book! No more Addict roadbikes.


----------



## RacerJRP

Platypius, the new catalog is HUGE. It is a solid 3 times bigger than last years. 

I work for a Scott dealer, and the owner brough a few back from dealer camp.


----------



## JTrider

Rob said:


> Thanks for that info. I'm disappointed though. I'm looking at a CR1 comp but I want 105 at least. I was thinking about waiting for the 2012's but looks like that may not be an option.


Solution: Get the team


----------



## Rob

JTrider said:


> Solution: Get the team


Yep, except the WAF (Wife Accepatence Factor) on a 2K+ bike is rather low...


----------



## rdblatch

Anyone get their hands on any pictures yet?


----------



## segfault66

Using Google, I found a couple sites with photos from the catalog.

Cyclists are not Rockstars: #1107

scott Foil - (Foil only)


----------



## JTrider

I wonder what the new CR1's are going to look like. I can't seem to find any photos on those. Just the Fo1l


----------



## JTrider

Buy Scott CR1 Team 47cm 2012, Scott, Road Bike for Sale in Werribee, VIC 
OK, I think this is the new 2012 team. Looks like a shop in Australia is already selling it.


----------



## PlatyPius

JTrider said:


> Buy Scott CR1 Team 47cm 2012, Scott, Road Bike for Sale in Werribee, VIC
> OK, I think this is the new 2012 team. Looks like a shop in Australia is already selling it.


I just got the email a couple of days ago that the 2012 CR1s are now in stock at the warehouse.


----------



## PlatyPius

Inventory:










The "W??" means not in stock, but arriving on Week 35, Week 45, etc. XX means out of stock.


----------



## rdblatch

I think this is the CR1 Pro.

Riders Ready's Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## JTrider

anyone seen pics of the Comp or the Elite yet? Whew, that was a close one. I was worried the 2012 Team would be prettier than the 2011 and then i'd feel like i jumped the gun last month. It's sweet lookin but i still prefer mine


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Hmmm, so Foil 15 should be in US in early November so might make it here to Oz within a month or so of that? Interesting.... :ihih:


----------



## Frmrrnr

RacerJRP said:


> Oh, and the question about the CR1 comp, They have gone back to the better frame, with the integrated BB, but it is now 10 speed Tiagra equipped and not a 105/ tiagra mix.


First post so apologies in advance if I mess it up. I've been test riding the usual "comfort" suspects and have narrowed my list to the Felt Z5 or the Scott CR1 Comp/Team. This may be a dumb question but I know the specs for the Team say integrated BB and the Comps do not. Given the above comment, is it safe to assume this BB difference is a frame difference rather than simply a difference in the "innards" of the BB itself? I would prefer the Team with full 105, but the local shop doesn't have any more 2011's in my size so trying to figure out what I'd miss with the Comp.


----------



## Frmrrnr

Glad I apologized in advance for my first post since for some reason it shows on Page 1 instead of 2. At any rate, trying again - sorry for the duplicate. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by RacerJRP 
Oh, and the question about the CR1 comp, They have gone back to the better frame, with the integrated BB, but it is now 10 speed Tiagra equipped and not a 105/ tiagra mix.

I've been test riding the usual "comfort" suspects and have narrowed my list to the Felt Z5 or the Scott CR1 Comp/Team. This may be a dumb question but I know the specs for the Team say integrated BB and the Comps do not. Given the above comment, is it safe to assume this BB difference is a frame difference rather than simply a difference in the "innards" of the BB itself? I would prefer the Team with full 105, but the local shop doesn't have any more 2011's in my size so trying to figure out what I'd miss with the Comp.


----------



## JTrider

*2011 Team vs. Comp*



Frmrrnr said:


> I would prefer the Team with full 105, but the local shop doesn't have any more 2011's in my size so trying to figure out what I'd miss with the Comp.


Listing differences only:

2011 Comp Vs. 2011 Team (stock) 

Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB4500 vs. Dura-Ace Integrated
Crank: Shimano FC-R550 vs. Shimano 105 Hollowtech II FC-5750 (50x34T)
Brakes: Shimano BR-R560 vs. Shimano 105 BR-5700
Seatpost: Scott Carbon/Alloy vs. Ritchey Carbon Pro full carbon
Seat: Scott Road Pilot Pro vs. Scott Road Pilot Pro SL
Tires: Continental Ultra Sport vs. Continental Ultra Race, Folding
Rims: Alex Race 28 Aero vs. Mavic Aksium Race Black
Spokes: CN Aero, Black 2mm vs. Mavic Aksium Black
Hubs: Scott Pro 20/24 vs. Mavic Aksium Black
Weight (in store): 18.05lbs vs. 17.4 Lb's (52) (17.7 W/look Keo Classic Pedals)

There are going to be some spec changes to the comp this year. 

Team will be the same as 2011 except the paint will go from gloss naked carbon/red/white to gloss white/black/silver finish.


----------



## Frmrrnr

Sorry, should have been more clear - I was trying to figure out what I'd be missing (if anything) in terms of frame difference between Comp and Team. Both are listed as HMF carbon, but is the integrated BB a structural change with the frame or does it simply have to do with what is "stuffed" into the frame?


----------



## JTrider

Framewise (for 2011), the bikes are identical. The Pro, Elite, Team, and Comp bikes all have the same HMF Net carbon frame with no difference, while the SL model has an HMX (lighter and stiffer) version of the same frame.


----------



## RiceKilla

PlatyPius said:


> Inventory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "W??" means not in stock, but arriving on Week 35, Week 45, etc. XX means out of stock.


Any word one whether the Foil 30 or Foil 40 will come with which group sets?

Also, what's the difference between the (20) and (CD20) Scotts?


----------



## PlatyPius

RiceKilla said:


> Any word one whether the Foil 30 or Foil 40 will come with which group sets?
> 
> Also, what's the difference between the (20) and (CD20) Scotts?


(20) = STD 2x10 / (CD20) = Compact 2x10


----------



## DrealJegz

*Nice bike*

That's really an awesome bike


----------



## RiceKilla

PlatyPius said:


> (20) = STD 2x10 / (CD20) = Compact 2x10


Thanks I really can't wait to see the Foil f40. Most likely my next bike also, waiting on the new Felt F4 or F5 to become available.


----------



## Biker Dude

RiceKilla said:


> Any word one whether the Foil 30 or Foil 40 will come with which group sets?
> 
> Also, what's the difference between the (20) and (CD20) Scotts?


I'm recalling this from memory, but I think the 40 has 105, the 30 has Rival and the 20 has Ultegra. The 20 seems to be the same specs as the 2011 R2 which is what I ride but the msrp for the 20 seems lower than what I remember the it being for the R2. Maybe some spec changed.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Was including the Foil 15 in my list of possibles but this Velonews review says it's pretty harsh ride (and that's even with the higher spec carbon)?


----------



## RiceKilla

Biker Dude said:


> I'm recalling this from memory, but I think the 40 has 105, the 30 has Rival and the 20 has Ultegra. The 20 seems to be the same specs as the 2011 R2 which is what I ride but the msrp for the 20 seems lower than what I remember the it being for the R2. Maybe some spec changed.


You're right.

Saw the 2012 book today at the shop where my brother works. The foil 40 is a white frame with 105, somewhat similar color scheme as last year's CR1 elite. Also listed at 17.44 lbs. 

The Foil 30 is yellow, with cosmic elites with matching yellow letters. Must say never was fond of yellow bikes but it looked REALLY good.

Strong possibility I may get the Foil 40 and switch it out with Sram.


----------



## rdblatch

Biker Dude said:


> I'm recalling this from memory, but I think the 40 has 105, the 30 has Rival and the 20 has Ultegra. The 20 seems to be the same specs as the 2011 R2 which is what I ride but the msrp for the 20 seems lower than what I remember the it being for the R2. Maybe some spec changed.


How do you like the R2? 
Do you find that it's pretty uncomfortable after a few hours like the velonews article suggests?
Do you feel the aero qualities are worth sacrificing some comfort?

Thanks.


----------



## Biker Dude

rdblatch said:


> How do you like the R2?
> Do you find that it's pretty uncomfortable after a few hours like the velonews article suggests?
> Do you feel the aero qualities are worth sacrificing some comfort?
> 
> Thanks.



Between work and weather, I haven't gone on a long ride yet. I also don't have a good comparison as I'm just getting back into riding after a long break. However so far I hate getting off of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## RiceKilla

Here's a pic of the Foil 30 for some of you that haven't seen the '12 catalog










A catalog pic of the 30 and 40.

https://www.crcbike.it/wp-content/gallery/scott-road-2012/img758.jpg


----------



## Biker Dude

Biker Dude said:


> Between work and weather, I haven't gone on a long ride yet. I also don't have a good comparison as I'm just getting back into riding after a long break. However so far I hate getting off of it! :thumbsup:



BTW my wife doesn't want me keeping it in the living room of our apt (she's worried the cat will knock it over) so it's kept in the bedroom. As a result it's the first thing I see when wake up and the last thing I see before I fall asleep.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Biker Dude said:


> As a result it's the first thing I see when wake up and the last thing I see before I fall asleep.


So you've made your wife sleep in the living room? Good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## rdblatch

More pics if anyone's interested. I think I heard Scott is officially releasing on their website in just a few days.......remain to be seen.


Cranks Bikestores :: Sydney's leading bicycle network :: 5 locations - 2012 Bikes Catalogue


----------



## oldcrank

My LBS had a 2012 CR1 Pro on the floor 2 weeks ago, it was gone in about 5 days!!

They replaced the display w/ a Foil, and it's already "spoken for".

The owner says Scott is producing 3X the number of road bikes from last year, and if he could get more right now, he'd be selling out!

Gonna be a big year for Scott bikes.


----------



## JTrider

Pics are up on the site of the full line. 

It says the elite is lighter than the pro this year. Has it always been that way?


----------



## rdblatch

JTrider said:


> Pics are up on the site of the full line.
> 
> It says the elite is lighter than the pro this year. Has it always been that way?


I noticed that too. Looks like the main difference between the two is ultegra vs. rival. Does rival weigh less than ultegra? 

It's a negligible difference and I much prefer the look of the pro..... but is ultegra really worth $400 more?


----------



## Biker Dude

So long Addict!


----------



## oldcrank

rdblatch said:


> I noticed that too. Looks like the main difference between the two is ultegra vs. rival. Does rival weigh less than ultegra?
> 
> It's a negligible difference and I much prefer the look of the pro..... but is ultegra really worth $400 more?


You can go back to the 2011 archives, and see the specs there, but in a nutshell the CR1 Pro was 15.95 lbs vs the Elite @ 15.99lbs, so somethings is amiss.

Also, check out the 2012 CR1 Team. The photo shows the 2010 CR1 Team!!

Disregard that last sentence, my browser took me to the archived version, oopps!


----------



## RiceKilla

JTrider said:


> Pics are up on the site of the full line.
> 
> It says the elite is lighter than the pro this year. Has it always been that way?


You have a link cause when I go their site I see lat year's. I must be blind or something.


----------



## oldcrank

RiceKilla said:


> You have a link cause when I go their site I see lat year's. I must be blind or something.


You may have to clear your cookies, and restart your browser, than just google 2012 scott bikes, and you should go to the current page.
I don't have 10 posts, so I can't post links. Try this w/ a triple w:
scott-sports.com/gb_en/category/11247/road


----------



## Harryquinn

Well, I'm glad I got the 2011 CR1 Pro as I think the matte black and white looks far meaner than the black with red highlights as per the 2012 version. The 2012 also appears to be 70gm heavier.


----------



## oldcrank

I agree w/harryquinn, the 2011 Pro was HOT.
I wanted one, but by August 1st, there wasn't a 52cm anywhere to be found.

My LBS had a 52cm 2011 Team left, and gave me a great price w/Mavic Kysrium Elite wheels.
So, basically, I got a 2011 CR1 Elite with Shimano 105 rather than Sram Rival, and the cool Team color scheme to boot!

IMHO the 2012 CR1 line looks pretty bland overall.
Of course, photos don't do the live bike justice.

I do think the CR1 Elite is the highlight of the group.
That subtle blue trim accent really adds a touch of class.


----------



## sonis9

I'm thinking about getting a foil or cr1. What I don't quite get is the foil 30 to 20 is 300 bucks more. Then the cr1 elite to pro is 400 bucks more. The bikes are identical outside of Ultegra vs. Rival. Is ultegra really worth that?? Not IMO.


----------



## rdblatch

PlatyPius said:


> Inventory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "W??" means not in stock, but arriving on Week 35, Week 45, etc. XX means out of stock.


PlatyPius: Do you have a newer edition of this image? I'm interested in an XXL Foil 20 compact. Thanks.


----------



## PlatyPius

rdblatch said:


> PlatyPius: Do you have a newer edition of this image? I'm interested in an XXL Foil 20 compact. Thanks.



It's the same as that one. All of the Foil 20 compacts are coming later. Except the XXL, which it says is sold out.

Foil Team and Foil 10 are the only ones currently in stock, and there aren't any XXL in any of them.


----------



## mikeyc38

Agreed Sonis, there's a big premium from Rival to Ultegra, and Rival is lighter to boot!


----------



## englandet

*Foil Framesets*

Has anyone seen any pricing or availability on the 2012 Foil framesets? I haven't been able to find any US pricing for the 3 Foil framesets.


----------



## framesti

*foil*



englandet said:


> Has anyone seen any pricing or availability on the 2012 Foil framesets? I haven't been able to find any US pricing for the 3 Foil framesets.


 I assume its >$3000.


----------



## PlatyPius

englandet said:


> Has anyone seen any pricing or availability on the 2012 Foil framesets? I haven't been able to find any US pricing for the 3 Foil framesets.


 <table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 726pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="968"><col style="width: 213pt;" width="284"> <col style="width: 94pt;" width="125"> <col style="width: 73pt;" width="97"> <col style="width: 77pt;" width="103"> <col style="width: 72pt;" span="3" width="96"> <col style="width: 53pt;" width="71"> <tbody><tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl252" style="height: 16.5pt; width: 213pt;" height="22" width="284">FRAMESETS - ROAD (page 140)</td> <td class="xl256" style="border-left: medium none; width: 94pt;" width="125"> </td> <td class="xl260" style="border-left: medium none; width: 73pt;" width="97"> </td> <td class="xl258" style="border-left: medium none; width: 53pt;" width="71"> </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set Foil Premium</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221942</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="2999.99">$2,999.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Oct"> Oct </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set Foil Team Issue</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221943</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="2999.99">$2,999.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Oct"> Oct </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set Foil 10</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221944</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="2999.99">$2,999.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Oct"> Oct </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set CR1 SL</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221945</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="2399.99">$2,399.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Sept"> Sept </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set CR1 Pro</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221946</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="1599.99">$1,599.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Sept"> Sept </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set Contessa CR1 Team</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221947</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="1599.99">$1,599.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Sept"> Sept </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set Speedster S10</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221948</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="599.99">$599.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Sept"> Sept </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set  Plasma Premium</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221950</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="4199.99">$4,199.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Sept"> Sept </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set Plasma 10</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221951</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="2999.99">$2,999.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Oct"> Oct </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" x:str="Frame set Addict CX " height="22">Frame set Addict CX </td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221952</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="1999.99">$1,999.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Sept"> Sept </td> </tr> <tr style="height: 16.5pt;" height="22"> <td class="xl253" style="height: 16.5pt; border-top: medium none;" height="22">Frame set CX Team</td> <td class="xl254" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="">221953</td> <td class="xl261" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:num="599.99">$599.99</td> <td class="xl259" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none;" x:str="Sept"> Sept </td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## englandet

Thanks for the frame price listing. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Biker Dude said:


> So long Addict!


In a conversation today, my dealer told me the Addict would be returning to the Scott product line next year. As he put it, "The Addict is on vacation until next year." He conjectured that the Foil has not been as well received as Scott had hoped (ditto for the Specialized aerodynamic bike). Paul is usually a straight shooter and indicated the information had come from Scott, probably via our local sales rep (my guess).


----------



## Dagger9903

How do you order the frameset? My LBS seems to sell complete bikes only...


----------



## Robitaille20

The Foil Team is nice


----------



## SlurpeeKing

I would love to upgrade to a FOIL.


----------



## TucsonMTB

SlurpeeKing said:


> I would love to upgrade to a FOIL.


Yep! And the R15 would be my first choice, despite the bland graphics the Foil seems to be stuck with. Bring back the Addict, please! :idea:


----------



## litespeedaddict

*I ordered a Foil 15 and cannot wait for it to get here.*

I also (respectfully) disagree with the "bland graphics" description. Love the looks of that machine, I just hope it is gloss paint and not satin.


----------



## TucsonMTB

litespeedaddict said:


> I also (respectfully) disagree with the "bland graphics" description. Love the looks of that machine, I just hope it is gloss paint and not satin.


Congratulations! Undoubtedly it will look better in person. :thumbsup:

Here's hoping you will share some pictures of your new steed when it arrives.

By the way, I have *never* seen a Scott with anything other than a properly glossy finish, so I think you are safe.

Edited to add: Googled a bit and the R2 is flat black. The rest of the line have glossy finishes.


----------



## litespeedaddict

*I sure hope you are right about the paint.*

I have seen and ridden the CR1 with the flat paint and it just isn't for me. 

I rode the CR1 with every intention of buying it that day, then my LBS suggested I take a Foil out just to compare and I didn't make it past the second stop sign. I knew I had to have it. By now I have ridden yet another Foil so that makes 2 total, and I just do not get the harsh ride reviews of this bike because to me it just feels like a high performance machine. I honestly couldn't tell much of a difference at all between the CR1 and the Foil, and I rode them back to back on same road. 

Did I mention I hope you are right about the glossy paint? I painted cars professionally for 15 years, and even though I know it would void the frame warranty, if the finish isn't glossy it will be when I get done with it.


----------



## TucsonMTB

litespeedaddict said:


> Did I mention I hope you are right about the glossy paint? I painted cars professionally for 15 years, and even though I know it would void the frame warranty, if the finish isn't glossy it will be when I get done with it.


:lol: Yes, I hope so too. The matte finish R2 is probably just Scott's way of countering the Specialized marketing about lightness and liveliness they (Specialized) gained by eliminating the paint. Scott has always been lighter and very lively, so they will stick with real finishes. :thumbsup:

I think mattte finishes and the Goth paint jobs look like [email protected] But, hey, I ride an Addict with bright yellow lettering and accents to go with very glossy white and black graphics. :blush2:

I for one will be very interested in your comparisons to your similarly equipped Lightspeed Ultimate. Please keep us posted. :idea:


----------



## Ie5killaz

Hello guys I'm new here. I went into the local LBS and looked around, I'm new to road bikes and I asked them what would be a good beginner bike. They let me ride a Scott S40 2012, it felt really solid. I wanted to know if it's a good bike for the price. There is such wide range of brands... I don't know where even to begin. I'm plan to commute to work it'll be a 20 mile round trip. Thanks...


----------



## PlatyPius

Ie5killaz said:


> Hello guys I'm new here. I went into the local LBS and looked around, I'm new to road bikes and I asked them what would be a good beginner bike. They let me ride a Scott S40 2012, it felt really solid. I wanted to know if it's a good bike for the price. There is such wide range of brands... I don't know where even to begin. I'm plan to commute to work it'll be a 20 mile round trip. Thanks...


The Speedster S40 is an excellent bike. (Disclaimer: I'm a Scott dealer)
I don't sell the S50, as I haven't had good luck with the triple. The S40, with Sora 2x9, is a much better bike. And $849.99 (MSRP) is a good price for a bike as light as this one is.


----------



## outcast2

I just picked up my scott S30 today, and can say that they are excellent bikes. Also worth the money. in months of research, i have found very little negative things said about scotts speeder series.

jim

and im not a scott dealer


----------



## tigger

I have Scott S35 Speedster. It is a great bike for the money. Using mine for winter with mudguards.Enjoy your S30, I am sure you will.


----------



## Biker190

PlatyPius said:


> The Speedster S40 is an excellent bike. (Disclaimer: I'm a Scott dealer)
> I don't sell the S50, as I haven't had good luck with the triple. The S40, with Sora 2x9, is a much better bike. And $849.99 (MSRP) is a good price for a bike as light as this one is.


Newbie here, looking to cash in some rei gift cards to get a new road bike. Could you please clarify what you mean about not having good luck with the s50 triple? Thank you!


----------



## PlatyPius

Biker190 said:


> Newbie here, looking to cash in some rei gift cards to get a new road bike. Could you please clarify what you mean about not having good luck with the s50 triple? Thank you!


I haven't tried the 2012 S50 triple, so I can't say anything about it. The 2010 and 2011 models, however, had a fatal combination of short chainstays and a crappy TruVativ triple. You had to choose either having the chain fall off on the inside or outside, or not having it shift well. The 2012 model is using a Sora crank (for that reason, I'm sure) so it probably shifts better.

In general though, I am against triples on a "racy" bike. Short chainstays + a triple require the chain to do things it wasn't designed to do. Bikes with longer chainstays (such as touring bikes and "comfort" road bikes) are usually fine with a triple.


----------



## Biker190

PlatyPius said:


> I haven't tried the 2012 S50 triple, so I can't say anything about it. The 2010 and 2011 models, however, had a fatal combination of short chainstays and a crappy TruVativ triple. You had to choose either having the chain fall off on the inside or outside, or not having it shift well. The 2012 model is using a Sora crank (for that reason, I'm sure) so it probably shifts better.
> 
> In general though, I am against triples on a "racy" bike. Short chainstays + a triple require the chain to do things it wasn't designed to do. Bikes with longer chainstays (such as touring bikes and "comfort" road bikes) are usually fine with a triple.


Thanks PlatyPius, I appreciate the clarification. I went to REI yesterday to test drive and settled on the S30. They wanted me to try the 56 and 58 sizes as they weren't sure which would be the better fit. I'm 6' 1 1/2", 200 pounds, and my inseam is 34". On the 56, I wasn't real comfortable, felt hunched over with all my weight landing in my wrists. On the 58, it felt much better. Most of my weight in my sit bones, hands and wrists more relaxed. Definitely felt it more in my shoulders after I was done test riding but not in a bad way. Store manager who is an avid cyclist looked me over in the 58 and said it was definitely the better fit. Sound appropriate? I want to be sure on this one and the process was definitely not as scientific as I had thought it would be after doing some reading on sizing and such. Thank you.


----------



## PlatyPius

Some shops really push the "professional fitting" thing. Honestly, very few people actually *need* such a fitting. It's a big money-maker though, so more and more shops buy into it. There's another thread here on RBR about a guy who *needs* an asymmetrical frame. Same concept.  Convince enough people of the superiority of your product, and soon they will believe they need it.

A lot of people come down to two sizes. At that point, it's all in how you feel on the bike. If you like the 58 better, then the 58 is the right size for you. A good saddle height adjustment and setback adjustment using the appropriate tools, and you should be good to go.

The S30 is a great choice, by the way. New Tiagra is pretty nice and the price is definitely right.


----------



## TucsonMTB

PlatyPius said:


> Some shops really push the "professional fitting" thing. Honestly, very few people actually *need* such a fitting. It's a big money-maker though, so more and more shops buy into it. . . .
> A lot of people come down to two sizes. At that point, it's all in how you feel on the bike. If you like the 58 better, then the 58 is the right size for you. A good saddle height adjustment and setback adjustment using the appropriate tools, and you should be good to go.


*+1* . . . It really is about comfort. If that were a real bike shop (like Mr. *PlatyPius* operates, rather than a bicycle section of a large store) they might offer to fit you at no cost, hoping to win you as a longer time customer. If you can find a real bike shop with a similar deal, you might be better served overall.

Just my two cents as an older, long time rider, who was once an active USCF racer and still rides almost every day decades later.


----------



## tigger

Anyone have thoughts on Green Edge CR1 as ridden in Paris Roubaix. I think the colours look good and would like to see Scott release them for CR1 models 2013.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

It wouldn't surprise me given they did (three?) HTC replicas when they sponsored that team.


----------



## Ariolee

I had a problem with scott foil 20 seatpost slipping down. Anyone has any idea how to fix ?? Thankss


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Ariolee said:


> I had a problem with scott foil 20 seatpost slipping down. Anyone has any idea how to fix ?? Thankss


Carbon paste i.e.
Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products


----------



## pumaking

Thats not the problem.



pumaking said:


> Yes, scott is aware of this and came up with a fix. All you have to do is remove the wedge system. Take it all apart. grease the outter 2 part wedge components. The part you want to grease is the surface that presses against the middle wedge part. The middle part is what presses against the seatpost. Make sure no grease gets on that head surface, otherwise it wont grip the post. Reassemble everything and torque to 10nm.


----------

